# Employment verification by DIAC



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi All,

My document checklists is shows Met status for all documents including pcc & medicals, except Work Experience which has "Further Checking Required" Status.

DIAC has called the employer on 30-Dec-2012 and the employer screwed it. They have told DIAC that nobody by the name 'My Name' worked in the company. I have been working for 6+ years in the company now :-(

I received a mail from DIAC on 05-Feb-2013, asking me to provide additional proofs of my employment with the organization as the HR had informed that they had nobody by that name working/having worked in the organization. It was also stated that The department may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information.

I had submitted notarized copies for all pay slips (for all 6 yrs), appraisal letters, reference letters from clients, salary certificate from employer etc. on 04-March-2013. Haven't heard anything from DIAC yet.

Keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

Has anybody faced a similar situation ? 

Suffering for no fault of mine. My employer has screwed it for no reason


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Hellooooooooo, do we have anybody who has faced similar situation???. Any information is highly appreciated.


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

KAYAR said:


> Hellooooooooo, do we have anybody who has faced similar situation???. Any information is highly appreciated.


If they have asked additional docs then you should provide those docs which you have not provided earlier extra payslips, bank statement, p60, tax returns etc if you provided all these then there should not be any problem they cannot deny the fact that u r not working


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Have submitted as many proofs as possible including
id card copy
referral leter from clients
All 6 yrs pay slips,
Appraisal papers
Bank statement highlighting salary credit,
Participation in corporate club n training,
Photos,
Interview invitation leter,
Offer leter

Its almost 2 months now but have noy heard anything  I check my mails one hundred times a day. 

its very hard to say how it feels to wait for "D big" day.


----------



## roadies (Feb 25, 2013)

KAYAR said:


> Have submitted as many proofs as possible including
> id card copy
> referral leter from clients
> All 6 yrs pay slips,
> ...


We cannot say about waiting time but it could be the case that may be they delaying for some other reason or sometime co consider on other things try calling diac or email co


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

may I know why your employer dont respond to DIAC??

and b relax dont be KAYAR...


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

jayptl said:


> may I know why your employer don't respond to DIAC??
> 
> and b relax dont be KAYAR...


The natural justice letter stated that they had called the HR department, but I have absolutely no idea on who attended the call, but the person had stated that I had never worked for the company. I don't know why they did that when im still working here :-(

There had been cases where I have heard that the employer has really screwed up as much as possible for people who leave the organization  

Its quite common for expats working in this part of the world, is what people say.

Whatever said and done, I'm suffering for no mistake of mine :-(


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

roadies said:


> We cannot say about waiting time but it could be the case that may be they delaying for some other reason or sometime co consider on other things try calling diac or email co


True, we dont have any say over waiting time, just keeping my :fingerscrossed: GOD Save Me.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

U can sue to employer about providing misleading information,,,go to police station and file for complaint, its totally ridiculous eventhough u r still working ther..


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't put my job at stake, have a depending family to support.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

KAYAR said:


> DIAC has called the employer on 30-Dec-2012 and the employer screwed it. They have told DIAC that nobody by the name 'My Name' worked in the company. I have been working for 6+ years in the company now :-(
> (



I cannot see how a company would have ulterior motives, when any respectable place of employment can have anyone replaced at any given moment. You either work there or you don't. A directory - whether online or offline can also provide some type of proof.

But I can see how that can happen if someone misrepresented their duties - even in the slightest way, (not saying you did) but human resources will quickly correct that problem when asked by the DIAC. If that's the case, then you have very little recourse.


----------



## KAYAR (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi stormgal,

this has happened with lot of people in middle east is what I hear from people. They say that the employers wil screw up given a chance. so pppl who leave for goood don't give the true reason, they always make excuses in the naane of family problems this n that.

I had already stated this in one of the forms to diac that the employer wil not give any kind of support including letter stating work experience.

However, to obtain police clearance in middle east, you wil need leter from employer. I had told my boss about this. Initially he tried to convince n stop me from migrating but since I was firm, the manager recommended to HR to provide No objection leter to get my pcc. the Hr infact had given a no objection letter to get my pcc. But I reallly don't understand why & who in the HR said I was not an emoloyee there when diac callled for verification.

I'm thrughly confused.


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

KAYAR did u get any answer from DIAC yet......


----------



## rizwan.ghani (Jan 24, 2016)

Dear,
What was your end story?


----------

